# average vet cost?



## james

i want to take my little guy on for a check up, and a fecal sample just to make sure he's on the right track. i live in the san diego,ca area, anyone know what the average firts visit cost is? i know it's going to vary, just want an idea.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's a hard question to answer, as location and different vets charge different fees. Generally you will be charged appx. $35 ofc. visit, sometimes they add on another $25 for exotic exam, then whatever else you have done. The fecal usually doesn't cost that much, and you can even just drop it off without them having to see the animal.

Yvonne

(As to your question on the other thread, you don't have to gradually adjust the night time temp. Just turn off the heat tonight.)


----------



## james

thanks yvonne! you've been a great help so far.


----------



## Yvonne G

Leslie said:


> Like you said prices definitely vary but I took my DT to the vet in June and the exam fee was $43, the fecal exam cost $16, the medication for deworming was $18 (included several doses) and an x ray cost $98. This was in Ventura County.



Here's a tip for the next time you have to de-worm: buy a tube of Panacur horse wormer at your local feed store. Get the dosage from your vet. You just draw up the dose into a syringe from the horse wormer, and squirt it into the tortoise's mouth. A tube of Panacur costs $9 and should last for one tortoise 10 or 15 years!

Yvonne


----------



## ZippyButter

Leslie said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a tip for the next time you have to de-worm: buy a tube of Panacur horse wormer at your local feed store. Get the dosage from your vet. You just draw up the dose into a syringe from the horse wormer, and squirt it into the tortoise's mouth. A tube of Panacur costs $9 and should last for one tortoise 10 or 15 years!
> 
> Yvonne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that info Yvonne, I will definitely do that and any other money saving tips are very much appreciated.
Click to expand...



Also, wait for the days after halloween, and try to buy left over pumkins from the vendors around your area, try to negotiate with the sellers for a good prize, then feed your torts if they are not hibernating yet. And you can keep these pumkins in dark and cool places, they will last for a long time or until these torts wake up from the winter of hibernation.

Minh


----------



## Itort

emysemys said:


> Leslie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like you said prices definitely vary but I took my DT to the vet in June and the exam fee was $43, the fecal exam cost $16, the medication for deworming was $18 (included several doses) and an x ray cost $98. This was in Ventura County.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a tip for the next time you have to de-worm: buy a tube of Panacur horse wormer at your local feed store. Get the dosage from your vet. You just draw up the dose into a syringe from the horse wormer, and squirt it into the tortoise's mouth. A tube of Panacur costs $9 and should last for one tortoise 10 or 15 years!
> 
> Yvonne
Click to expand...


According to the Merck Veterinary Manual fenbendazole (panacur) the herp dosage is 10-25 mg/kg orally for 3 to 5 days then again in 10 days. I have used this (brand name Safeguard) and saves money.


----------



## longbeachskunk

They get worms?! How do I know if my torts have worms?


----------



## Yvonne G

longbeachskunk said:


> They get worms?! How do I know if my torts have worms?



If a tortoise is allowed to graze outside, chances are he will ingest parasites or parasite eggs from bird droppings or other sources. You simply take a fresh stool sample to the vet and they can check for you.

Yvonne


----------



## purpod

Xllnt thread ~ MANY thanx to Larry & Yvonne ~ we are all better off by having the comments from both of ya!

Thanx again,
Purpod


----------



## longbeachskunk

Ok, I made an appointment to take my 2 DT's to the vet for a de-worming. I'm also taking a stool sample with them. Does the stool sample have to be fresh from that morning or can it be a day old turd?


----------



## james

the fresher the stool the better. a day old stool is fine. good luck!


----------



## Clementine_3

It should be less than 24 hours old and can be stored in a baggie on the door of the refrigerator.


----------



## longbeachskunk

oh thanks for the responses guys! I had to reschedule their appointment for tomorrow morning so I have plenty of time to collect a fresh sample from the both of them. 
yay poo.


----------

